# More Aux. issues...



## westsanho (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a '09 JSW with the iPod adapter in the glove box. Worked great with my iTouch and also with my new iPhone. Now I'd to play Pandora radio through my stereo. I noticed I also have an aux. input in the center console so I bought a cable with the 3.5mm jacks and plugged them in. I know there's power coming from the auxiliary connection because it triggered the IPhone to power on. So does the aux. function work out of the CD player like the iPod adapter or will it not work because I have the adapter wired in there?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: More Aux. issues... (westsanho)*

There is no power that comes through the Auxiliary in. I believe the Ipod measures resistance or a switch when it is plugged in. It will work like any other Aux-in where you plug it in and you control it from the Ipod thats it, no control from the radio.


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

Wait, Pandora won't work through the dock connector? Only through the headphone jack?


----------



## bryanc (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (Raketemensch)*

Pandora plays through my dock connector.
Obviously, control of playback needs to be retained by the device, because if your set up has control of the iPod handed over to the stereo, then there is no way to get to Pandora.



_Modified by bryanc at 6:54 AM 8-16-2009_


----------



## jrel209 (Sep 26, 2009)

Posting in this thread since it's related to the AUX connections.
But I have a iPhone w/ a 3.5mm cable hooked up into the AUX port playing pandora. I have noticed there is a popping sound, similar to blown tweeters. 
This popping sound is not present in normal FM radio though, and I have no CD's to test because they were all stolen not too long ago. But is there a common issue w/ the VW AUX ports on the 2010 Jetta's?


----------

